# The Soccer Ball That Wouldn't Die



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

Ball still has some "kick" left! (Always supervised; she just tears it up, and doesn't eat it.)


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Might as well get your money's worth!


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Haha! Shasta has a few in similar condition. I haunt garage sales for cheap soccer balls. I try never to pay more than $1.


----------



## stolibaby (Mar 6, 2011)

Haha I love it! I have gone through that with a few tennis balls in the past....and an octopus toy that had made it so long I thought it deserved to "really" die by Stoli and made it last until there was literally almost nothing left of it lol But when he can demolish a toy so quick and finds one that he loves and lasts I like to milk it


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

I have a basketball he carries around..still looks inflated but is soft..everyone wonders how he carries it... he loves that thing.


----------



## sjones5254 (Dec 16, 2011)

Awww she looks just like my Abby


----------



## rooandtree (May 13, 2012)

gotta love the soccer balls..we have a yard full now..but Zeus perfers this yellow one...the blood on it is from him teething..glad thats over! hes now 6 months


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

Zeus has a gorgeous face. Teddy was six months old on the 25th.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

well im gonna go out on a limb here and say, "its time for a new ball."


----------



## A_selders (Jul 19, 2010)

*Soccer ball*

We have a good friend who works at one of those "fun centers" and we get the basketballs from the hoop games after they are worn smooth but still hold air. Raya chases them out in the yard like most dogs do a tennis ball. She pops them but like the OP there is still enough air in them for us to kick them so she can chase the balls.


----------



## Black Hills GSD-lover (Mar 13, 2012)

I love how Teddy uses her foot--and claws--to hold the ball. What a focused, intent look on her face.

And Zeus with that wrinkled forehead-- what a cutey!


----------

